# Should I tell my coworkers I’m switching departments?



## ricearoni (Oct 3, 2022)

Hi, so I am about to switch from GM to HR. My last day working with my regular team is in a few days. They all keep wondering why their schedules are messed up and why they have so many days and I just don’t have the heart to tell them it’s because of me. I’m also nervous that they’ll say something and get the opportunity taken from me or something because they’re kind of like that but I feel really bad about not saying anything. We’re decently close and I want to stay friends but I feel like they’ll be bitter and mad about it if I tell them I’m leaving the department. Would it look rude to not say anything? I don’t want them to be mad and I want to tell them but I just don’t fully trust that they won’t tell everyone and make a big deal out of it. Does it look rude if I don’t say anything till after I start?


----------



## MrT (Oct 3, 2022)

If they are mad at you over changing departments then they are not your friends.  Also you fellow tms have 0 say in whether you switch departments or not.  I would tell them though they should be happy for you.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 3, 2022)

ricearoni said:


> Hi, so I am about to switch from GM to HR. My last day working with my regular team is in a few days. They all keep wondering why their schedules are messed up and why they have so many days and I just don’t have the heart to tell them it’s because of me. I’m also nervous that they’ll say something and get the opportunity taken from me or something because they’re kind of like that but I feel really bad about not saying anything. We’re decently close and I want to stay friends but I feel like they’ll be bitter and mad about it if I tell them I’m leaving the department. Would it look rude to not say anything? I don’t want them to be mad and I want to tell them but I just don’t fully trust that they won’t tell everyone and make a big deal out of it. Does it look rude if I don’t say anything till after I start?



If you are close than they won't be angry with you for getting a better gig.
If you are friends imagine how hurt they would be that you didn't tell them.
Having other people know shouldn't be an issue since everyone is going to know pretty quick anyway.
You would probably be surprised how many people already know about it.
Most stores are like small towns and thrive on knowing everybody's business.


----------



## ricearoni (Oct 3, 2022)

MrT said:


> If they are mad at you over changing departments then they are not your friends.  Also you fellow tms have 0 say in whether you switch departments or not.  I would tell them though they should be happy for you.


I’ve been mad at HR before and told them I was mad about it so I’m afraid they’ll go to the ETL HR and tell him that I said something. That wouldn’t get the position taken from me?


----------



## MrT (Oct 3, 2022)

ricearoni said:


> I’ve been mad at HR before and told them I was mad about it so I’m afraid they’ll go to the ETL HR and tell him that I said something. That wouldn’t get the position taken from me?


Probably not, but why care to tell someone that would do this about the change.  They're not your friend.  Once you have the job it won't matter.  Chances are people already know about it anyways, both what you said and that you are moving to hr.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 3, 2022)

It’s not that deep. They’re gonna figure it out. Lol


----------



## Tacopie (Oct 4, 2022)

ricearoni said:


> Hi, so I am about to switch from GM to HR. My last day working with my regular team is in a few days. They all keep wondering why their schedules are messed up and why they have so many days and I just don’t have the heart to tell them it’s because of me. I’m also nervous that they’ll say something and get the opportunity taken from me or something because they’re kind of like that but I feel really bad about not saying anything. We’re decently close and I want to stay friends but I feel like they’ll be bitter and mad about it if I tell them I’m leaving the department. Would it look rude to not say anything? I don’t want them to be mad and I want to tell them but I just don’t fully trust that they won’t tell everyone and make a big deal out of it. Does it look rude if I don’t say anything till after I start?


You are acting like you are getting crowned Queen. Lol I would think you were being shady. Especially if you hear them talking about it. HR is a position that needs to be the opposite of that!! You are the hostess for your store. You suppose to keep everyone happy. Why are you being sneaky about it anyway? They probably would of been happy if you shared with them when you heard. Odd way to go about it and now you may have created an awkwardness where there didn’t need to be one.  Bad start!


----------



## Zxy123456 (Oct 4, 2022)

Real friends would be happy for you. This is not high school so what if they going running telling stuff about you. How’s it going to look for them when they go running to leaders saying stuff like guess what Susie said about Mary who used to be Hr. Just be honest and tell them.


----------



## ricearoni (Oct 4, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> You are acting like you are getting crowned Queen. Lol I would think you were being shady. Especially if you hear them talking about it. HR is a position that needs to be the opposite of that!! You are the hostess for your store. You suppose to keep everyone happy. Why are you being sneaky about it anyway? They probably would of been happy if you shared with them when you heard. Odd way to go about it and now you may have created an awkwardness where there didn’t need to be one.  Bad start!


Excuse me? How am I acting like I’m being crowned Queen? I literally just said I’m switching departments… key word switching departments, I’m just a team member still obviously. With the type of people they are I was just asking for advice. You don’t have to be so rude about it. If you didn’t like what I posted then don’t comment. Nothing in what I said made me seem like I’m better than anyone else so don’t you even try to say that.


----------



## Tacopie (Oct 4, 2022)

ricearoni said:


> Excuse me? How am I acting like I’m being crowned Queen? I literally just said I’m switching departments… key word switching departments, I’m just a team member still obviously. With the type of people they are I was just asking for advice. You don’t have to be so rude about it. If you didn’t like what I posted then don’t comment. Nothing in what I said made me seem like I’m better than anyone else so don’t you even try to say that.


Don’t ask if you only want a fairytale answer.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 4, 2022)

coming to the internet where everyone can see who you are for answers. careful what you say...


----------



## happygoth (Oct 4, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> Don’t ask if you only want a fairytale answer.


Yikes, why so hostile? I don't understand why people get so testy on here sometimes when people ask relatively reasonable questions.


----------



## Tacopie (Oct 4, 2022)

happygoth said:


> Yikes, why so hostile? I don't understand why people get so testy on here sometimes when people ask relatively reasonable questions.


It’s not hostile. It’s matter of fact.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 4, 2022)

If one of your friends was switching departments and didn’t tell you would your feelings be hurt? Their feelings will be hurt, too. I would tell them. As far as gossip goes, whatever gossip people are going to say will only be postponed by not telling them, and imagine how much more gossip will be added when they find out you didn’t tell them first. If anyone runs gossiping to leadership about what you previously said about HR, that person is not your friend, and incidentally, most good leaders don’t pay much attention to tattletales spreading “did you hear what Mary said about Sally?” type back-stabbing gossip (major things like sexual harassment and theft excepted). Trust is a valuable asset for someone in HR, here’s your chance to start building it by being upfront and honest with your friends. Good luck!😁


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 4, 2022)

Why are you putting so much thought into this?


----------



## ricearoni (Oct 4, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> Don’t ask if you only want a fairytale answer.


I wasn’t. But I’m not going to fight with a stranger. You have your opinions and I have mine.


----------



## ricearoni (Oct 4, 2022)

Tacopie said:


> It’s not hostile. It’s matter of fact.


Again, you have your options and I have mine. I didn’t come here to fight.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 4, 2022)

ricearoni said:


> Excuse me? How am I acting like I’m being crowned Queen? I literally just said I’m switching departments… key word switching departments, I’m just a team member still obviously. With the type of people they are I was just asking for advice. You don’t have to be so rude about it. If you didn’t like what I posted then don’t comment. Nothing in what I said made me seem like I’m better than anyone else so don’t you even try to say that.


Step away from the computer for a moment and then read what youve been typing with the eyes of a stranger.

Youre putting way to much drama into it. You sound like you are 16 and still in school. First, friends? Work buddies does not equal bffs, so really who cares what they think. Second, tattletale and gossip? Why would you inject that into a workplace and why would you expect your coworkers would? Third, what is so special about a transfer that justifies stirring up all this social drama? Fourth, why devote three brain cells to perfect timing?

Bottom line, you are moving departments, happens every day everywhere. When you choose to say something is a complete non issue. Its nothing big. Its a meh.

And let go of your love of drama or quit Target and become an actor. This isnt high school, this is the real world. To paraphrase The Captain, do your tasks, be pleasant to others, clock out, go home and talk shit about the job to people who dont work there and wont talk to your coworkers.


----------



## ricearoni (Oct 5, 2022)

I want to say that I’m sorry. I’m sorry to anyone that I offended by my rude reply and the original post. I should never have commented back with such a rude response, that’s not me and that’s not how I want to be represented. Also I should not have posted the original post, I really didn’t mean to offend anyone and I should have known that it would come across in that way. The comment was out of line and I shouldn’t have posted it. It was never my intention to start this big thing and commenting that didn’t help at all. I shouldn’t expect strangers on the internet to calm my anxiety about a situation that isn’t even worth posting and this is not what this is for to being with. I truly am sorry and I really do feel bad for offending anyone with my post and comments.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 5, 2022)

ricearoni said:


> I want to say that I’m sorry. I’m sorry to anyone that I offended by my rude reply and the original post. I should never have commented back with such a rude response, that’s not me and that’s not how I want to be represented. Also I should not have posted the original post, I really didn’t mean to offend anyone and I should have known that it would come across in that way. The comment was out of line and I shouldn’t have posted it. It was never my intention to start this big thing and commenting that didn’t help at all. I shouldn’t expect strangers on the internet to calm my anxiety about a situation that isn’t even worth posting and this is not what this is for to being with. I truly am sorry and I really do feel bad for offending anyone with my post and comments.


For what it's worth, I didn't find your posts offensive at all. Every store has different dynamics and it sounds like you know the behavior of some of your coworkers and had concerns. We used to have a clique in my department a few years ago, the TL at the time was part of it which made it worse, thankfully through firings and quitting it was broken up. 

I just figured that you know your coworkers and were stressing a bit. You did nothing wrong.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 5, 2022)

ricearoni said:


> I want to say that I’m sorry. I’m sorry to anyone that I offended by my rude reply and the original post. I should never have commented back with such a rude response, that’s not me and that’s not how I want to be represented. Also I should not have posted the original post, I really didn’t mean to offend anyone and I should have known that it would come across in that way. The comment was out of line and I shouldn’t have posted it. It was never my intention to start this big thing and commenting that didn’t help at all. I shouldn’t expect strangers on the internet to calm my anxiety about a situation that isn’t even worth posting and this is not what this is for to being with. I truly am sorry and I really do feel bad for offending anyone with my post and comments.




Asking for thoughts and insight on situations you have never faced before is kinda what we are all about.
Most of us don't have a problem with it.

Do keep in mind that some of the answers you get will be a touch on the snarky side since that something else we are all about.
It's not personal.
I'm pretty sure that just what happens when retail has ground your soul into a fine slurry and shoved it through a sieve, twice.

Then there are those people that do get annoyed with certain kinds of questions, either because they have seen them on the regular or because they are cranky by nature.
My advice in that case: illegitimi non carborundum


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 5, 2022)

ricearoni said:


> I want to say that I’m sorry. I’m sorry to anyone that I offended by my rude reply and the original post. I should never have commented back with such a rude response, that’s not me and that’s not how I want to be represented. Also I should not have posted the original post, I really didn’t mean to offend anyone and I should have known that it would come across in that way. The comment was out of line and I shouldn’t have posted it. It was never my intention to start this big thing and commenting that didn’t help at all. I shouldn’t expect strangers on the internet to calm my anxiety about a situation that isn’t even worth posting and this is not what this is for to being with. I truly am sorry and I really do feel bad for offending anyone with my post and comments.


Geezuz. Not that deep.


----------



## smarthuddle (Oct 5, 2022)

Personally I feel like you’re too immature to have all of the information that someone in HR has and I feel like you’ll make your friendships a conflict of interest.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 5, 2022)

Nearly everyone on here is being rude AF. Sorry NOT sorry. Jesus, I am sure many of you have been bullied before, as have I, and this is not a cute look. If you don't have anything helpful to say, just don't answer. OP's posts have been fine, absolutely no reason for the snark. This is really hitting me the wrong way. Do better, people.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 5, 2022)

The issue wasn't the initial question of when is the right time.  The issue is all the drama.  You sound like you've reverted back to 16-18 and not like a mature adult who has left such cliquish behavior behind years ago.  That's what you really need to do, is be matter of fact and lose the gossip/worry about gossip indulgence.

Once you've done that, you will see it's not worth all this negative thinking you are having.


----------



## ricearoni (Oct 3, 2022)

Hi, so I am about to switch from GM to HR. My last day working with my regular team is in a few days. They all keep wondering why their schedules are messed up and why they have so many days and I just don’t have the heart to tell them it’s because of me. I’m also nervous that they’ll say something and get the opportunity taken from me or something because they’re kind of like that but I feel really bad about not saying anything. We’re decently close and I want to stay friends but I feel like they’ll be bitter and mad about it if I tell them I’m leaving the department. Would it look rude to not say anything? I don’t want them to be mad and I want to tell them but I just don’t fully trust that they won’t tell everyone and make a big deal out of it. Does it look rude if I don’t say anything till after I start?


----------



## DBZ (Oct 5, 2022)

Unless you have is in writing that you are going to HR, then I wouldn't tell anyone. Management has been known to change their mind and say sorry not sorry.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 6, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> The issue wasn't the initial question of when is the right time.  The issue is all the drama.  You sound like you've reverted back to 16-18 and not like a mature adult who has left such cliquish behavior behind years ago.  That's what you really need to do, is be matter of fact and lose the gossip/worry about gossip indulgence.
> 
> Once you've done that, you will see it's not worth all this negative thinking you are having.


Reread the thread. The drama came from the people being rude for no reason. OP has the right to respond to people being snarky without cause.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 6, 2022)

Initial post, sentences 4, 5, 7 and some of 8. Thats high school age drama.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 6, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> Initial post, sentences 4, 5, 7 and some of 8. Thats high school age drama.


OP knows her coworkers better than we do. I just don't see the point of ridiculing someone for a pretty innocuous question. Sometimes people stress over things and realize later that it was for nothing. We are all human. Very easy to answer a question without criticism, is all I'm saying.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 6, 2022)

OP's initial post made it sound as if the switch was kind of a promotion and it had the vibe of expecting her coworkers to be jealous. That's where this thread went off the rails. HRTM isn't a promotion. It's just another TM.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 6, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> OP's initial post made it sound as if the switch was kind of a promotion and it had the vibe of expecting her coworkers to be jealous. That's where this thread went off the rails. HRTM isn't a promotion. It's just another TM.


I didn't get that vibe. To me it seemed they were just worried that their coworkers would be upset that they were leaving the department, especially without telling them, and that because there had been some stuff said that was unflattering about HR, maybe the TMs would be petty about it and possibly badmouth the OP.


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 6, 2022)

happygoth said:


> I didn't get that vibe. To me it seemed they were just worried that their coworkers would be upset that they were leaving the department, especially without telling them, and that because there had been some stuff said that was unflattering about HR, maybe the TMs would be petty about it and possibly badmouth the OP.


And that gossiping and worrying about cattiness isn't high school teen behavior?


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 6, 2022)

*Oh, for fucks sake.
Can we just not?
At what point did we need to turn this into a trainwreck?
I think we have covered everything we need to here.
Thread Lock.
Chill out people.





*


----------

